# Lure Colours (SX40s)



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Lure Colours (SX40s)

I'm never going to have an extensive range of SX40s. As long as I have two available at any one time to troll - then I'm happy. At $20 a pop, it's an expensive hobby.

To tell you the truth, I don't think colour plays a huge role in hard body luring anyway. Maybe as far as a lure is dark.. and a lure is bright. Apart from that, I think subtle variations in colour are superfluous in a tackle box (great use of the word hey??).

The quality of the lure - in terms of the consistency of the action, the appeal of the action, and the quality of the hooks, are far more important. In my humble opinion anyway. When my wage goes up, I might change my mind.

That said, what are your favourite colours for SX40s?   I like the 309.

I should note too - that I think colours for soft plastics play a bigger role.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

colour list


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

i am having good success with the 338 but lately have been enjoying tossing around the vx40's


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

The 348 colour has worked well for me - bream, whiting, flathead and tailor all fell victim to that one colour.

Marty


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

i like 301, 305 and 334 but i have a fair few of them in different colours and they all do well, I dont know if the colour makes too much of a difference more the action i reckon and it is impossible to test, there are some cheap ecogears on ebay at the moment link below
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... :IT&ih=025


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah 305 kills it.

i have another 4 ill be testing this weekend, will elt you know.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

How are the VXs to use?


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been getting heaps of bream, albeit just under legal size, and chopper tailor on 307. SX48 tho not SX40.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

338 and 348 are the most reliable colours I've used. I have other colours that have yet to get me a fish (340,347).

I've yet to hook a Bream using the VX's but have caught snapper up to 55cm and some small trevally and tailor


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

i havent got the ferrari coloured 340 but haved had similar success with the 347 as with the others catching bream and flathead


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Finally added 313 to complete my collection  
And out of the set I have gone through more #344 than any colour it's definitely my Go To lure.
next in the list would be #339, #343, #305 with #302 and #307 in the list as well.

Keep looking around for prices as quite a few stores are selling them for $15.99 ;-)


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

305 & 302

I have about 7 different colours but these two always get results. I have had occasions when the fish have been biting & I change colour (as an experiment) and the fish go off the bite


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

its funny with lure colours because you cant replicate conditions the fish that were there may have been caught or gone shy tide wind and time have changed leader length may change etc etc I dont doubt some colours will be better I cant figure out why for example lots of people love water melon in sp's yet i cant remember catching a fish on the packs i bought, the colours dont resemble the fishes prey.


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

I will always remember the bloke at the local fishing shop drying saying that lures probably catch more people than fish! I havent fished with a SX40 before but know I have a large selection of lures but often find myself just using one or two of my favourites until I lose them!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

grimo82 said:


> yeah 305 kills it.


I have the 305 in the larger sx48 and it goes alright.

I have the 308 and 309 in the sx40 and haven't noticed any difference between them in catch rate - I don't know if the colour makes that much difference, it seems more to do with the action of the sx40 that makes it so good.


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Garfish said:


> How are the VXs to use?


Excellent, using them just like a SP. Also throwing them tight to the pylons results in lots of great hits on the drop. expensive way to fish though when a school of 3kg GT's cruise by.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

#305 for me. Got about 4 differnt colors and this one has been most consistent.

I can tell you where to get 2 of them for free if you don't mind climbing skinny trees overhanging oyster encrusted rocks


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

As a southerner you may be interested to know that Doug Lucas of Colac was using the 305 for the Curdies river bream.He bought heaps of them of various colours when he was working in a tackle shop.


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

337, 343, 348 & 349


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

i have the 346 and it has got me 3 bass
1 bream
2 flathead
1 tailor


----------

